# Molly pregnant?



## Finlayh00 (10 mo ago)

So this is one of my 4 molly I have 2 female 2 male I've noticed my dalmation molly has been breeding with this one for ages is she pregnant? I found a fry in my tank about 1 hour ago but have not found anymore.
I'm also concerned my black molly will be pregnant I have attached pictures the orange and pure black are female the dalmation and pure white are males

I have 4 molly, 3 bottom feeders, 1 catfish, 5 tetra and 2 phantom tetras and 1 silver hatchet


----------



## Alireza (10 mo ago)

Hey...
I think they're pregnant as my mollies look like yours...but keep in mind that the parent or other fishes surely eat the babies so keep them away (both females and babies)


----------

